# Costco car rentals - something interesting maybe



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2015)

When checking Costco for our dates in April for our next trip I noticed the prices had dropped a bit.  So I attempted to make a new reservation.  I say attempted because during the process I discovered our account had expired.  So I call to renew, mention I had been trying to book a car rental and the nice representative tells me that if I call, and give my confirmation number to the rental agent they can book it for me.  The membership renewal will take about 24 hours to process so I decide to do this.  

I am transferred to Costco travel and finally get to a rep for Alamo, which is who had the lowest rate.  She is very happy to help me online, takes all of the information, then quotes me a rate not only higher to what I'm seeing online, but higher than the reservation I currently have (with another company).  She tells me that sometimes the online prices are lower.  Okay fine, I tell her I'm not booking the car for the price she's quoting.

So, long story short, just beware if you need to call Costco travel for a booking.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.  Frankly, I'd rather not talk to a human anyway for car rental reservations.  I'm much more comfortable with the web interface given the number of times I tend to cancel and rebook.

This overall does seem odd though ...

-ryan


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm with you, I much prefer to make the reservations online.  I was just kind of surprised they couldn't offer the same prices.  Usually when I talk to a live person they tell me that they are seeing the same options I see online.  Yeah, right.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2015)

I had checked on Monday and made a new reservation with Costco. We cancelled the Interval International auto reservation. It was about a $80 difference. I think we have about three months to go. 

I also made new auto reservations for another trip for this winter but haven't cancelled the first reservation yet. This one was through the rental agency site.

So how did your membership lapse ? Ours is included with the AMEX card.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2015)

Our membership lapsed just like any other membership.  When we lived closer to a Costco and were in just about every week, we'd just pay it when it was up.  Now we're farther away and don't get in as often.  We don't have a Costco American Express.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Our membership lapsed just like any other membership.  When we lived closer to a Costco and were in just about every week, we'd just pay it when it was up.  Now we're farther away and don't get in as often.  We don't have a Costco American Express.





But Luanne, they're opening a Costco in Santa Fe. You'll have no excuse. ;

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> But Luanne, they're opening a Costco in Santa Fe. You'll have no excuse. ;
> 
> Dave



Oh Dave, please tell me that's true! :whoopie:

We keep hearing rumors.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Oh Dave, please tell me that's true! :whoopie:
> 
> We keep hearing rumors.




Well, heckfire! The addictedtocostco.com website said it was a done deal, but now the Fall 2015 opening date is "uncertain."

How can we transfer there if there isn't a warehouse to work in?  Dang...

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, heckfire! The addictedtocostco.com website said it was a done deal, but now the Fall 2015 opening date is "uncertain."
> 
> How can we transfer there if there isn't a warehouse to work in?  Dang...
> 
> Dave



I know the area that Costco looked at as a potential spot, but there are no signs, and definitely no ground breaking yet.  It would be huge news if Costco came in.  There is a Sam's Club, but many of us only have a Costco membership and make the drive to Albuquerque whe we need to go.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 26, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> How can we transfer there if there isn't a warehouse to work in?  Dang...
> 
> Dave


Here's your chance to move to Henderson, NV!


----------



## winger (Aug 28, 2015)

*II, who would have ever thought!*

Thanks, Luanne.  After almost 20 yrs with II, I never knew (or maybe I am so skewed towards Costco and Priceline) they offered car rentals.

Anyways, I just checked II and their $238 (FS all-in price) rate for 11 days in Maui next July 4th blew away my curent CostCo rate of $492.  WOW!

LOL, and I was expecting the low $200's, but NOT this early, maybe sometime next Feb-Mar timeframe to catch this sort of price.

Now, I have to add II to my car rental toolkit.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2015)

winger said:


> Thanks, Luanne.  After almost 20 yrs with II, I never knew (or maybe I am so skewed towards Costco and Priceline) they offered car rentals.
> 
> Anyways, I just checked II and their $238 (FS all-in price) rate for 11 days in Maui next July 4th blew away my curent CostCo rate of $492.  WOW!
> 
> ...



Keep checking as the Costco rates will most likely change again.  I was able to book April on the Big Island with Costco (Alamo) yesterday after my Costco membership was renewed.   We're still at $495 for a full size for two weeks.  Hoping to see that drop quite a bit.


----------



## winger (Aug 28, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Keep checking as the Costco rates will most likely change again.  I was able to book April on the Big Island with Costco (Alamo) yesterday after my Costco membership was renewed.   We're still at $495 for a full size for two weeks.  Hoping to see that drop quite a bit.



Yep, I still have 10 months of Costco watching! So far, I have an HNL 7 days FS at $153 plus the OGG 11 days FS at $238, totaling $491 for a little over 2 1/2 weeks (includes July 4th).  From my various Hawaiian trips,  I think you can reasonably catch something under $300 for your 2 weeks in April, when if it runs onto Easter week. The trick is to check frequently and catch the decrease when the Costco coupon kicks in closer top the day of travel. Lol I often have one of my kids check also...if he gets a less expensive rate, he gets a set percentage of the savings!


----------



## Blues (Aug 28, 2015)

Just a reminder about booking with Costco Travel -- if you see a good rate, book it!

Usually I get the best rate about a month out.  But I look early, book the best rate I can find, and keep watching.  Right now, I have a car reserved for Christmas in Chicago.  Booked it in May, and been watching since.  Just in the last week, the price has doubled!  I'm glad I have the old price locked in.

YMMV,
Bob


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 28, 2015)

Per other thread... I probably booked and canceled 10 reservations for LIH over 6 months. Started at $620 for 14 day rental, and ended up at $292.  This was for an Intermediate car That was not available when we arrived so got full size (4dr Nissan Altima) - Alamo.

Alamo also has self-service kiosks - which makes things so much smoother.  I was surprise that there were no kiosks for Avis (at OGG) - what a hassle waiting in line with just 2 people working.
The Avis rental was done by friend who went thru Avis (not Costco) for a Family Van - $555 for the week (ouch) - I checked Costco and it was $420, but they thought they were getting the best price directly thru Avis (and they were paying, so...).

btw - YMMV, but Costco (I'm my case) outdid AutoSlash and DiscountHI.  I understand AS will match Costco, but Costco makes it so easy no reason to change.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2015)

easyrider said:


> So how did your membership lapse ? Ours is included with the AMEX card.



It's not really included but rather the membership is charged automatically  to your costco amex on your renewal date. For everyone that doesn't have the costco amex it can easily lapse.


----------



## medsed (Aug 31, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you, tuggers.  First, I had totally forgotten about Costco for car rentals.  I booked for what was a good price about a week ago.  Then, after reading these threads I figured I would double check to see if pricing had changed.  Well......a drop of forty dollars and the next car size up!!  I am really happy with this as I dislike the tiniest cars...hubby is tallish and more comfortable in just a slightly larger vehicle. $40 in my pocket instead of the rental company's sounds good to me (heck, that should about cover dinner one night).

So, once again TUG has helped me save money and made my vacation time a little more enjoyable in the process!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2015)

medsed said:


> I just wanted to say thank you, tuggers.  First, I had totally forgotten about Costco for car rentals.  I booked for what was a good price about a week ago.  Then, after reading these threads I figured I would double check to see if pricing had changed.  Well......a drop of forty dollars and the next car size up!!  I am really happy with this as I dislike the tiniest cars...hubby is tallish and more comfortable in just a slightly larger vehicle. $40 in my pocket instead of the rental company's sounds good to me (heck, that should about cover dinner one night).
> 
> So, once again TUG has helped me save money and made my vacation time a little more enjoyable in the process!




Keep watching them. Rates change frequently. It will pay you back to keep an eye on Costco's rates.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2015)

OGG Costco Alamo Mid-Size (Nissan Sentra) 10 days $206 all in (not counting optional AMEX insurance at $17.95 which I pay for separately). 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> OGG Costco Alamo Mid-Size (Nissan Sentra) 10 days $206 all in (not counting optional AMEX insurance at $17.95 which I pay for separately).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Ken, what dates (month at least).

I'm still looking at $495 for 14 days for a fullsize on the Big Island for April, 2016.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Ken, what dates (month at least).
> 
> I'm still looking at $495 for 14 days for a fullsize on the Big Island for April, 2016.



He's there now.  It's off-season so rates are lower.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> He's there now.  It's off-season so rates are lower.




Yes. However, rates change often, as we all know, even for busier periods. For this 10 day visit, my quotes were:

11/14/14: $428.42, Enterprise intermediate
2/15/15: $375.63, Alamo premium
4/6/15: $332.90, Avis full
5/21/15: $289.86, Alamo standard
6/10/15: $272.13, Alamo intermediate
6/11/15: $277.97, Alamo full (when I thought I needed it)
6/30/15: $270.45, Alamo standard
8/1/15: $239.59, Enterprise intermediate
8/20/15: $206.02, Alamo intermediate

Autoslash best offer (I did not update them for Costco): $231.33, Budget full size (and I absolutely hate dealing with Budget at OGG)


Sent from my iPad


----------



## winger (Sep 20, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> ... I absolutely hate dealing with Budget at OGG)
> 
> Sent from my iPad



What makes it tough sometimes is how some companies are associated with one another.  For example, here are some notes I took from some time ago so unsure if still accurate:

- Avis owns Budget
- Hertz owns Advantage, Dollar and Thrifty
- Enterprise owns Alamo and National

So, if above relationships are still current, IF you hate dealing with Budget at OGG, does that mean you also avoid Avis at OGG?


----------



## winger (Sep 20, 2015)

winger said:


> Yep, I still have 10 months of Costco watching! So far, I have an HNL 7 days FS at $153 plus the OGG 11 days FS at $238, totaling $491 for a little over 2 1/2 weeks (includes July 4th).  From my various Hawaiian trips,  I think you can reasonably catch something under $300 for your 2 weeks in April, when if it runs onto Easter week. The trick is to check frequently and catch the decrease when the Costco coupon kicks in closer top the day of travel. Lol I often have one of my kids check also...if he gets a less expensive rate, he gets a set percentage of the savings!


 Just an update since end of August, the 7 day FS at HNL remains unchanged at $153; however, my 11 days OGG FS dropped from $238 to $223; both low prices are Autoslash (Budget and Dollar, respectively) which for now is better than Costco by about $20-$50 range.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 20, 2015)

winger said:


> What makes it tough sometimes is how some companies are associated with one another.  For example, here are some notes I took from some time ago so unsure if still accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. As posted elsewhere, Budget has insufficient staff, long lines (at least during my experiences with them at this particular location), no automated checkin process similar to Alamo, and pushes hard for unnecessary insurance. Avis may have similar issues at Maui, but I think I've only rented once from them there and it was okay. Advantage was good a couple of times and then I had a very poor experience and won't consider them unless it's a huge price difference (unlikely).

I've posted my experiences elsewhere in more detail. Suffice it to say that if you don't mind long lines then Budget is your go to rental option on Maui.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> No. As posted elsewhere, Budget has insufficient staff, long lines (at least during my experiences with them at this particular location), no automated checkin process similar to Alamo, and pushes hard for unnecessary insurance. Avis may have similar issues at Maui, but I think I've only rented once from them there and it was okay. Advantage was good a couple of times and then I had a very poor experience and won't consider them unless it's a huge price difference (unlikely).
> 
> I've posted my experiences elsewhere in more detail. Suffice it to say that if you don't mind long lines then Budget is your go to rental option on Maui.
> 
> ...



Does having Budget Fastbreak help in Hawaii?  Budget usually isn't my first choice, but lately they've been coming in with some of the lowest prices.  We did use them in San Diego and with the Fastbreak it really sped things us.  Right now Budget has the lowest prices for the Big Island in April, but who knows what will happen by then.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 20, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Does having Budget Fastbreak help in Hawaii?  Budget usually isn't my first choice, but lately they've been coming in with some of the lowest prices.  We did use them in San Diego and with the Fastbreak it really sped things us.  Right now Budget has the lowest prices for the Big Island in April, but who knows what will happen by then.




Not when I was there, or I wasn't able to use it. I believe we've discussed this previously...budget requires a commitment of x number rentals each year for membership to use their systems...Alamo doesn't...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Not when I was there, or I wasn't able to use it. I believe we've discussed this previously...budget requires a commitment of x number rentals each year for membership to use their systems...Alamo doesn't...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Oh that's right.  I think it's something like 3 rentals in a year.  I'm not sure if my Fastbreak is still valid.  I just got it when we used it for San Diego, so we may still be within the first year.

I've found the car rental agencies on the Big Island to all be about equally as fast/slow though.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 8, 2015)

What is the name of that service that will look up your car entail rate and notify you if its cheeper in Hawaii?




DavidnRobin said:


> Per other thread... I probably booked and canceled 10 reservations for LIH over 6 months. Started at $620 for 14 day rental, and ended up at $292.  This was for an Intermediate car That was not available when we arrived so got full size (4dr Nissan Altima) - Alamo.
> 
> Alamo also has self-service kiosks - which makes things so much smoother.  I was surprise that there were no kiosks for Avis (at OGG) - what a hassle waiting in line with just 2 people working.
> The Avis rental was done by friend who went thru Avis (not Costco) for a Family Van - $555 for the week (ouch) - I checked Costco and it was $420, but they thought they were getting the best price directly thru Avis (and they were paying, so...).
> ...


----------



## Luanne (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> What is the name of that service that will look up your car entail rate and notify you if its cheeper in Hawaii?



autoslash is the one I've used.

Right now it seems like prices for Hawaii (and other places) are going up through Costco.

We have a reservation made through Costco for two weeks on the Big Island in Apri, 2016.  Full size car, current reservation with Costco is $318 all in.  Current price on the Costco website is $347 (it was as high as $389 a few days ago).

We also have a reservation through Costco for a week in MO in March.  I have an autoslash search as well and haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 10, 2015)

Other $$ saving item to consider is often off-airport rental locations are often cheaper than those at the airport.    In some cases the difference can be $100 or more.  

You have to balance out the inconvenience, time spent and travel to get to the off airport location to the cost savings but an hour of my time to save $100 or more from a weeks stay is often worth it to me.


----------



## am1 (Nov 10, 2015)

UWSurfer said:


> Other $$ saving item to consider is often off-airport rental locations are often cheaper than those at the airport.    In some cases the difference can be $100 or more.
> 
> You have to balance out the inconvenience, time spent and travel to get to the off airport location to the cost savings but an hour of my time to save $100 or more from a weeks stay is often worth it to me.



Off airport may be faster.  Just get in a taxi and take it to the off airport location.  On the return drop the car off (less high priced gas stations) and get uber to take you right to departures.

Downside is availability and alternate rental car companies will be less.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 10, 2015)

am1 said:


> Off airport may be faster.  Just get in a taxi and take it to the off airport location.  On the return drop the car off (less high priced gas stations) and get uber to take you right to departures.
> 
> Downside is availability and alternate rental car companies will be less.



I should note I did that with Avis a year ago in Austin and the airport location is the mothership for them and the off airport location encouraged me to return the car directly to the airport at no additional cost.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 10, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Keep checking as the Costco rates will most likely change again.  I was able to book April on the Big Island with Costco (Alamo) yesterday after my Costco membership was renewed.   We're still at $495 for a full size for two weeks.  Hoping to see that drop quite a bit.



I just booked at  standard SUV for $357.84 for our trip next August thru Costco….thanks everyone...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 10, 2015)

Luanne….thanks so much




Luanne said:


> autoslash is the one I've used.
> 
> Right now it seems like prices for Hawaii (and other places) are going up through Costco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 6, 2015)

Renting from Alamo in Maui this week for 10 days and Costco won out again. All prices are after taxes and fees.

2/15, Alamo, Premium car: $332.34
2/15, Alamo, Premium car: $306.68 (yes, same day the price dropped)
6/30, Alamo, Intermediate SUV: $256.36
11/18, Alamo, Fullsize: $220.42
11/30, Alamo, Fullsize: $203.97 - $20 Costco cash card = $183.97

$18.40 per day for a fullsize rental is excellent.

The best Autoslash could do was $200.33 for a standard car at Budget. Since I dislike the Budget rental experience (at least in Maui) it's worth more to rent elsewhere...though in this instance I'm saving another $16.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Renting from Alamo in Maui this week for 10 days and Costco won out again. All prices are after taxes and fees.
> 
> 2/15, Alamo, Premium car: $332.34
> 2/15, Alamo, Premium car: $306.68 (yes, same day the price dropped)
> ...



I found the cheapest rate with Costco on 10/17.  It's been going up ever since.  We have a full size for two weeks on the Big Island in April for $318.  When I checked to day it was $397.  It's been a little lower than that, but never as low as what we got in October.  This is with Alamo.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 6, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I found the cheapest rate with Costco on 10/17.  It's been going up ever since.  We have a full size for two weeks on the Big Island in April for $318.  When I checked to day it was $397.  It's been a little lower than that, but never as low as what we got in October.  This is with Alamo.




Big Island is not Maui. April is not December. 

It's still very possible prices will be lower closer to your travel date. That was the point of my post. I reserved the least expensive option each time (for intermediate class and above).


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Big Island is not Maui. April is not December.
> 
> It's still very possible prices will be lower closer to your travel date. That was the point of my post. I reserved the least expensive option each time (for intermediate class and above).
> 
> ...



Possible yes.  And I will keep checking.  I've found in the past the sweet spot seems to be several months out, then the prices start going up.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 6, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Possible yes.  And I will keep checking.  I've found in the past the sweet spot seems to be several months out, then the prices start going up.




And yet mine dropped just now days prior to travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2015)

I think it pays to watch all the way to pickup time. In the past I've had the
Price drop often, all the way toward pickup day but the last few years my
Experience has mirrored Luanne's. The last two trips the price has gone way up
Close to pickup.

Right now the price is three times what I have it booked for with 75 days to go.
It's been that way for months but I'll keep watching. I really don't think I'll get
A better price though. I have a full size for $299 all in for 2 weeks and I'm very
Happy with that.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2015)

I also suggest you review other size cars that would work for you. Often times smaller is not necessarily cheaper.

I just booked a trip to Honolulu for next October. As I always do, as soon as I have firm dates, I'll try to reserve a car for the same time, to lock down what may end up being the best rate.  In this case, as I was looking things over on the Costco site, I was going to take an Intermediate car from Budget, for about $240 for the week. That was the best Intermediate rate Costco offered. But glancing down the page to see if there was something better, I noticed that Alamo had a Full Size car for $168, all-in.  It was a no-brainer.  A Ford Fusion is not that large a car, and certainly would work for us.  So I grabbed that one.  I'll keep checking, but $24 a day including taxes is a great rate to start with for Hawaii.

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2015)

Yep, same thing happen to me on this trip. We needed a full size because we
Had another couple going with us for a week. While I was looking the full size
Was the cheapest. Worked out great for us. Now the other couple can't go but 
The full size is still the cheapest so I kept it. I'll keep watching, you never know
But Daves right watch all sizes.


----------



## isisdave (Dec 7, 2015)

I reserved for December 3 in Kona over a month ago, and found $388 for a compact through Costco. I put it on autoslash and found $320 plus a $25 Costco card about Nov 30, but $308 on December 2, so that's what I got.

I noticed that at some times, for some companies, bigger cars were a few dollars cheaper than smaller ones. Clearly demand is being managed.

Upon arrival, Budget didn't have any compacts ready, so I got a double upgrade to a Nissan Altima for the same price.

They didn't ask to see the Costco card -- no one ever has.


----------

